# Changement écran Ipod Touch 2G



## Karb0ne (12 Mars 2010)

Salut,
J'ai un petit problème sur mon ipod touch 2G 8Go, l'écran en verre est brisé sur la partie haute. J'ai vu sur le site iFixit que l'on pouvait changer le verre mais je ne sais pas où me procurer la pièce (pas vu sur ebay).
Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Karb0ne (18 Mars 2010)

Bon bah apparemment il y a beaucoup de lecture de mon post mais pas beaucoup de réponses. Dommage car vu le site de iFixit la réparation est faisable mais je ne peux pas commander la pièce sur leur site donc :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2010)

Pareille, j'ai cherché et je n'ai pas trouvé. Désolé.


----------

